# Rainbow Crew - It's Our Year Pt 7



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home girls .. 

So I know where I have to catch up from later in the week!   Only joking!  

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the Rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the Rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true!*​









The Cyclers!
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
CarolB donor IVF 
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1 scan 27/1
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1, Scan 23/1, 24/1, EC 29/1
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, scan 26/1, EC 28/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
Kitty1 ICSI DR 6-7/2
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1
LB IUI Feb Scan 2/2
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 26/1, 28/1
Nic (Dolly) IVF DR 27/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 21/1, 23/1, EC 26/1
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, EC 9/2
Paula ICSI provisional DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
DawnJ ICSI test 30/1
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test ??
Leni IUI test ??










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
Chick66 IUI Review appt 30/1, Ovarian drilling next maybe?
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Owennicki (Nicki) ICSI Feb
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

A New home, how do you keep up Dee 

Just so excited, i called the clinic today as it is day 1 and spoke a different nurse who said they would accept my american smear and does not know why there was a problem with it in the first place!

So a start sniffing on the 16th feb and have my scan booked for the 3rd march, can't belive we are actually getting closer!

Positve thoughs all the way now 
Nicki x x x x


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi Everybody 
Just popping in to wish you all good luck with your tx.

Nic (Dolly) - fantastic news, good luck tomorrow will be thinking about you and keeping everything crossed.

No snow here either  

Take care girls, love and luck, Bev H xxxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi there!
Rainbow Crew's gone pavolva mad! 
Thought for the afternoon:
"Fertility treatment is like making a pavlova. You have to get through a number of eggies before you get the perfect pud." 
Carol, you had me in total suspense with the pavlova thingie. Pleased you got your sweet treat! Well done John

Olive/Suzie welcome to thread!
Paula - yeah, FSH-ok. Well done!
Jo - good luck girl. Will be with you soon on the 2ww 
Hun - don't leave us now. I'm sure midnight postings on your pc will be fine 
Dolly - thinking of you today with the news of your embies. Good luck with ET tomorrow.
Lisa - mate. Hope you got the news you wanted from the scan today. Have been thinking of you and trying to picture us in Tesco's 9months from now 

Off for a little walk in the snow/slush for a lunch-treat in town. Going stir crazy today so need to get out. 
I promise to shave my legs tonight (Paula ) to avoid scarring the nurses and will think quality eggie thoughts (for collection tomorrow, not pavlova - hee hee)
Love to all
Jakex


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Paula

Thats fantastic news about February & your FSH levelsm yes your right....Fab-tastic !!!

Loads of luck to you & cant wait to see you cycling again

Loads of love Amanda xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Nic (Dolly) Good luck with the ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Jake - Good luck to you too for tomorrow.

Paula - So pleased for you Feb 6th isn't far away now.

Good luck everyone else.

Laine x


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just calling in to wish you all well.

I work in Milton Keynes and we were sent home early. Well, I spent half an hour trying to get out of the car park and now I am back at my desk because the roads are grid-locked!!

I hope you are all safe and warm.

Nicnack xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Dolly and Jake - Wishing you lots of perfect eggs for tommorow...
Paula great news about the FSH!
Carol - no posts since the pavlova - hope its not a bad sign......
Nicnak - hope you get home tonight ok petal - took me 1 hour 40 mins on a normal 40 minute journey - also nearly ran a poor lady over on a zebra crossing - I was doing about 5 mph, braked as she stepped out and just didn't stop.....take good care.
Chick- hope the estate agent had good news for you - youre sounding much more positive - just hang on in there with that attitude and you'll get your dream.
Good news nicki - not long to wait!

Hope everyone I haven't mentioned is feeling groovy, stay home, eat soup, watch crap TV, and hang on to the dreams. I'm building up to the first stabbing on Friday and I CANT WAIT!

Love and snowfairies!
Hun xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Wow - we've gone from blizzard conditions and inches of snow in seconds, to slush and that disappointing feeling when it all goes away. Managed to make a weenie snowman in the garden though 

Carol - YES! Positive thinking. Hopefully it will be the last AF pain for a very long time !!

Gemma - hope you are doing OK on 2ww. Posted to Dawn today, but realised you are only a day behind - so thinking of you too.

Nicki - MANY many congratulations on your news. You're on your way hun 

Chick - you are like me with the old snow ^snowman^ Lolly, Rich and I just had a snowball fight in the garden. Such fun. simple pleasures of life !! But I do hate it when the slush turns to ice, - cos I'm a very nervous driver on ice!!

Paula - Fantastic news that your 6th date has been confirmed. Really, really pleased for you that it can go ahead, cos I know this time of year is good for you. After all you and Peter went through last year - just wanted to say not only am I sending positive vibes to your frosties, but really hoping that this time together reaffirms all that you really mean to each other. (Sorry -I've gone as slushy as the weather!!)

Dolly HEAPS of luck with ET tomorrow. 

Dee - How are you doing? Thanks for keeping this list up to date - it really is invaluable. My next scan date is 9th Feb. 

Nicnack - hope you got home OK. Sounds awful.

Hun - only 2 more sleeps until you start!!!  Good luck to you.

Heaps of love to all 

Fee xxxxxxx

(a certain girl has been very quiet today - but in case you are reading this Dawn - You're tucked up right in my heart)


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Well thank you all for the follie dance as it has worked but potentially too well. After the scan today i have 16 follies on the left and 6 on the right, 1 is size 20 and all the rest are betwen 12-16, the problem is now thay are talking about OHSS again 

At one stage they were talking about abandoning the cycle then it depended upon the oestrogen results. After waiting for the result (with negative thoughts) it turns out my oestrogen levels were ok 
So now i have to stab til saturday have another scan and blood test and IF my oestrogen is ok and the follies have grown then EC will be monday 

So very confused, angry and full of why us again at the moment!!  ^furious^

I hope everyone else is ok and everything is going to plan, sorry to be so down but the roller coaster has been playing overtime on us today.

Lots of love

Lisaxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Nicki - good news on your USA smear being accepted!

Carol - bet you and John were  last night with the pavlova, glad it was yum! Sorry the drugs are kicking in........ (((((((((hugs)))))))))).

Paula - great news for you, no provisional list any more! It's the real thing!

NicNack - hope you got home safely!

Chick - great news on your house!

Lise - if the hospital were really worried about OHSS the would be coasting you, without you stabbing until Saturday for another scan ((((((hugs)))))) the whole thing is very hard, I'll stop follie dancing for you now!

Dee - not long now!!!!!

Jo - hope today was OK.

Love to you all
Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girlies - hope everyone is safe and warm at home by now! luckily i left work early and got home by 6 but my poor dad and brother are stuck in traffic and have been since 4.30 - what a nightmare! hopefully it won't be as bad as last year though eh?!

well lots of good news on here today!

Lisa - hope you are feeling ok now - sorry to hear you are a bit stressed out about everything but sounds like things will be ok so good luck for the next few days!

Chick - great news re valuation ^thumbsup^ there's plenty of equity there for you to borrow against if needs be then! fingers crossed for your job interview too!

Fee - i know what you mean about the snow - i love it! i hope it stays around for a bit - am working at home tomorrow and i love looking out at my white garden!! don't think we have enough for a ^snowman^ though! 

carol - sorry to hear you are having a bad time on your drugs - hope you feel better soon! it will all be worth it in the end!

NicNack - hope you got home ok in the end and you weren't stuck at your desk all night!

Paula - great news on your FSH and that you can get started. Hope you enjoy your day to yourself tomorrow!

Dolly and Jake - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you both!! Jake - I will be at Bourn tomorrow but i will be in outpatients - hope everything goes ok with your EC!

Hi SueL - hope you are ok!

Dee - not long for you -hope you are ok today....

I have got my baseline scan tomorrow at 10am- just hope that i can get there ok and that it doesn't snow anymore tonight! I can't see the country roads to Bourn being very clear!!! so looking forward to getting started - fingers crossed - reckon i will start stabbing on Friday also if everything is ok - so we will be stimming buddies Hun!! 

hello to everyone i haven't mentioned - hope you are all ok
love nicxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello Lady Rainbows,

Chick…. Fantastic news about the valuation! That’s wonderful that there is some money in the pot for when you need it. You have been so positive throughout and you truly deserve some happiness now. I am thrilled that maybe things can get back on track for you.

Fee…. Oh how you made me smile.. The three of you in the garden making a snowman. Good old fashioned fun that doesn’t cost a penny. I wish I could have joined in. Not too sure whether I will be going to the hospital yet. All depending on Friday and the result.

Carol… ‘Poor ole you’. These bloody drugs throw us off balance and we sometimes forget what an impact they can have on our bodies. You stop worrying and take some time out for you now. You have been running around for weeks now looking after everyone else, so I think it is time that you took a bit more care of you. I just wish I could be nearer so I could perhaps do some errands for you and look after you.

Hun… Good luck for Friday sweetheart. You are on the Homewood straight now and have the red tape at the end of it in sight. Fingers x for you.

OwenNicki… Not long until you are on your way too. I send much love, good luck and babydust for your dream to come true.

Kitty….Great news about your bloods. So glad you are here with us and keeping us company.

BevH…..Howdey Matey! Sorry we didn’t get to meet on Sunday. Definitely next time. Thanks too for your good wishes and support. It has meant a lot.

Jake….. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow too. I will be thinking of you all day.

Paula…. Hope that you are having a great day off. You see, being a jailer is damm hard work, so its time for you now sweetie to get yourself ready for the next few weeks. I will be with you every step of the way, just as you have been for me. Between us, we will get those babies in our arms. 

Amanda …. High there Mrs Gorgeous! How are you? I always think to ask after Millie but I also want to know how you are? Hope you are ok and enjoying being a Mum!

Laine… Sorry I missed your call today. Hopefully we can chat again soon? I did appreciate the thought. Hope you are ok?

Nicnack….Oh poor you with that awful journey home!. Hope you are safe and tucked up at home now!

Dee… Only one more work day and then you too can have a day chilling at home. Thanks for the lovely encouraging messages. God is the 2ww harder than I thought.

Olive/Susie…. Nice to have you along with us!

S4rah… Hello. Sorry I don’t seem to have caught up with where you are in tx but looking forward to getting to know you soon.

Nic (Dolly) ……. I will be on tender hooks all day for you tomorrow. Get those lovely little ones back on board and keep them safe. I am sending you much love and luck so that this will be the ‘one’.

SueL.. Thanks for all of your support and keeping an eye on me. Hope you are ok too and looking after yourself. For goodness sake, be careful in all this ice and snow please!

Jo… Congratulations to you and Paul on becoming Godparents to Jessica. Jessica is a very lucky little girl to have such wonderful people like you and Paul to guide and protect her. Thrilled for you both! Xx

Lise.... Well done... you are doing so well. Wishing you loads of luck for this to work for you.

To everyone else and I know there are a few I have missed tonite, thinking of you and sending love to you.

Love Dawn x


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

^snowman^ ^snowman^ ^snowman^
Just to let you know my DH is fom Aberdeen and we came up at the weekend, and it's freezing, this was suppost to be a mini holiday, the snow is 6-7 inches and still coming, my mother in law is cursing me, as i was doing snow dances round the house and within an hour we were white over! ^snowman^ ^snowman^ ^snowman^

!!!!!I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Jo P (Jun 6, 2003)

Dolly Good luck with the ET  

Jake Good luck with the EC  

Lise 16 and 6 follies well done fingers crossed for EC on mon  

Dawn J will be thinking of you tommorrow and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you    

Gemma B good luck for sat I will crossing everything for you too    

My EC went well yesterday they retrieved 16 eggs and could perform ICSI on all of them, and this morning they rang and told us 10 have fertilised so we are over the moon. I'm booked in on fri for ET and they will freeze the rest either fri or up to 5 days later! 

Good luck to everyone else with the down regging, stims and scan's. 

Jo P


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girls!

welcome Holly - are you on a short protocol then? sounds like it... good luck with your scan next week!

carol  re the jab - i moan at my poor DH when it hurts bless him!! hope you got it sorted in the end!
have a relaxing time at reflexology - will be interesting to see what they tell you eh? does the guy know you are having IVF?

JoP - excellent news re your EC - wow loads of embryos!!  bet you are well chuffed! good luck with ET tomorrow!

Owenicki - hope you are still enjoying the snow! it has mostly melted here and is now brown slush - nice!! no snowmen for us  it has been a gorgeous day though and the sun has been shining all day - lovely! 

Dawn - haven't checked the 2ww wait board but am thinking of you and hope you get your positive soon!!

well i posted last night aswell so i dont need to mention everyone again but i am thinking of you all!! xx

had my baseline scan today and everything is fine. womb lining was 1.6mm and bloods have come back fine so have been given the go ahead to start on the gonal-f tomorrow!! HURRAH!!   ^thumbsup^
have my first scan next Thursday.
Bourn was absolutely HEAVING today - i have never seen it so busy!! the staff there are great though! 
well am getting v excited about it all now - i really really really hope it is going to work this time. fingers crossed eh, for all of us

speak soon
love nicxxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Thank you all so much for all your support, I really don't know what I would do without it.

We I had ET today, when we arrived they said that they have got 2 good 6 cell embryos ready to be transered, but when they showed them to us they had divided again so I had 2 8 cell embryos transered this morning. I'm really pleased, just need to wait now (the easy bit ). They are going to scan me again on Wednesday as I have been in pain, so they will check for signs of OHSS. 

Can anyone tell me if it's OK to have an internal scan during your 2ww? Sorry first of many worries i should think.

I need to phone on Monday to see if our remaining 7 embryos have made it to blast ready for the big freeze.

JoP - Congratulations, we are mirroring each other. They are great at the Nuffield aren't they - GOOD LUCK for ET tomorrow.

Dawn - Lots of love and special wishes for you - rest up 

Paula - Fantastic news, I'm so pleased for all. I hope your enjoying your day off.

Dee - How's the snow where you are, we had a downpour yesterday and it's still here - not enough to build a snowman yet 

Fee - Sounds like you had alot of snow, is your snowman still there?

Carol - Pavlova sounded lovely, poor John but at least he gives it a go. I hope your injection tonight/today goes smoothly.

Hun - Good luck for tomorrow.

Lisa - Thinking of you - Hang in there - Good luck Monday.

Jake - How are you ?

NicJ - How did your scan go?
I promise to catch up again later - Love to everyone and thanks for all your thoughts.
Love
Nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Nic (Dolly) we must have been posting at the same time!

great news re your ET - now just relax and take things easy for a while! fingers crossed for your other embryos - hope they make it to blast for you!

not sure re internal scan on 2ww but i'm sure the clinic will know if it's ok or not. hope you are feeling better soon
take care
love nicjxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Nic (Dolly) Good luck in the 2ww. Take things easy and look after yourself.

Nic - Glad the scan went o.k. 

Jo P - Good luck for the ET tomorrow.

Hun - Hope the stabbing goes ok tomorrow.

Hi everyone else....

Laine x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Girls!
Jo P - wow wee 10 fertilised. Sounds like a good little brood!
Nic J - Missed you at Bourn today - was otherwise 'engaged', but sounds like it went really well. Good luck with the stabbing tomorrow  
Nic (Dolly) - 2 great embies, yeaaah! Now you get plenty of rest and drink lots of water and let'um get nice and snuggly.
Dawn - thanks for your support; am thinking of you and sending positives   
Chick - great news on the house valuation/mortgage thing 
Carol - go get your feet touched. Sounds luvverly 
Hun - glad to see you're still posting! Builders move in today though don't they??
Owennicki - what does a snow dnace look like?!?
Holly - welcome 
Lisa - you're still in my thoughts mate  

Well, all your good wishes and follie dances must have done the trick as they collected 10 eggies (so where they all suddenly came from goodness knows, am still in shock!)   
Now we have to wait until we know how many embies and then decide to blast or not to blast   
But thanks again for all the 'positives' gang, so far so good.
Lotsa love Jakex


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi munchkins

SOOOOO MUCH NEWS!
Well done to Jo and Jake on all those lovely eggies - some for now and some for later - perfect!!

Nic -Dolly - Embies on board the worst is over- now time to chill out, read a good book and visualise them tucking themselves in for the night. Fingers crossed!

NicJ - Yippee we are cycle buddies!!!! Stabbing the same day an'all....you seem very positive, and I just have a good feeling that this is going to be the one for you! Are you still planning on going to the herts girls meet?

Laine - thanks for your kind wishes and hope your doing ok too.

Hows Captain Dee? 

Hi to Holly, Carol, Nicki, Trudy, Kitty, Fee, Chick, Olive, Sarah, Lise, Paula and anyone else I haven't mentioned personally!

AND FINALLY
Good Luck for tommorow Dawn, it only takes one to hang on in there and be a BFP, I'll be thinking of you all day and have everything crossed for you!

Hun xxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hiya hun - yep am feeling quite positive at the moment!
it's great that we are cycle buddies - good luck with your first stab tomorrow!! I am used to it now cos i have been on downreg injections for 2 and a half weeks!! my DH does them anyway cos i chickened out this time!!

glad you are still able to post at the moment!
am still planning to go on the herts girls meet as long as i feel ok - are you?

love nicxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Carol - reflexology is fab, remember Stratford back in March when you cringed at the thought of it!!!!!  Amazing how much your body is reflected in your foot isn't it! Glad you enjoyed!

Dolly (Nic) - glad ET went well for you today and now you have 2 embies on board!   Wishing you all the best! Pretty sure it's OK for an internal scan in the 2ww - they know what they are doing 

Jake - glad EC was good for you, 10 eggies - fantastic! good luck for your call tomorrow!

Jo P - good luck for you for tomorrow's EC!

NicJ - "enjoy" your first gonal f stab tomorrow, you'll be fine and on the way!

Dawn - thinking of you 

Dee - you start down reg tomorrow/Saturday don't you? Wishing you tonnes of love. 

Love and luck to you all
Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

I leave you all for one day .. and how much do I have to catch up on!   Oh well, here goes  ....

First and foremost ....... Carol   LMAO, mate! How on earth can you get an injection wrong?  
Pleased you enjoyed the reflexology .. I was worried too about the feet thingy but thought it was absolutely great!

Chick - Brilliant news on the house valuation ... I've been to the building society tonight to sort out the cash for this next go. It's one of the things I suppose we are lucky with .. that our houses have increased in value so we have equity to release.

Dawn - My fingers are crossed that your dreams come true tomorrow. I'm thinking of you. xxx

Fee - So sorry you didn't have enough snow to make a massive snowman. Hope L was happy with the little one ... and here's another specially for her (or you?) ^snowman^

Holly - I know how you feel about being excited ... I can't wait for 6am on Saturday morning to get here so I can shove that synarel up my nose!  

Hun - You obviously have the building work under control - great to see you are still posting. Loads of luck for that first jab tomorrow.

Jake - Wow 10 eggs ... well done. Hope the blast or not blast decision is made easy for in as they all fertilise.

Jo - I am so so pleased that all went well yesterday. Make sure Paul doesn't get graduation pressie ideas from that corset!   Have a fab day tomorrow. xxx

JoP - Wow 16 eggs and out of that 10 embies ... way to go! Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Kim - How you doing, mate? Hope you and the poorly sick little man are doing ok.  

Lise - Sorry to hear you have some OHSS worries ... the only advice I can give is the bit I consistently read on here ......... cranberry juice (yak!). Good luck for your scan on Saturday.

Nic (Dolly) - What first class embies. Take care of them and you ... I am routing for you and hope to see BFP news from you in 2 weeks! xx

NicJ - Great news that your scan went well ... good luck for the start of stimms tomorrow.

Owennicki (Nicki) - Excellent news that your american smear result has been accepted ... you nearly on your way! Oh, and LMAO at your MIL and the snow story!  

Paula - What can I say? Tremendously, fantastic, super, wonderful, brilliant news ......... excellent FSH, great Peter's news ......... you are defo on your mate, cycle bud!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok ... that the cyclers are happily sniffing and stabbing, that the 2wwers are waiting patiently and that the crewmates are getting all excited cause it's nearly their turn!

As for me, well I am mega excited that I start sniffing on Saturday! Can't wait to have that yacky feeling/taste hit the backof my throat .. extra strongs mints have been purchased!  

Yesterday's trip away with work wasn't too bad. Had a "good-ish" meeting ... loads of good arguments and we actually achieved quite a lot too! Weather wise, we managed to dodge it and our train was only delayed by about half and hour ... so good going considering.

Finished work early today as I had an appointment at the Building Society and wanted to call home first. Pulled up outside the house, only to notice that some b%^ta*d had taken the side of DH's car off. Scratched and dented all the way along! Anyway, I managed to keep calm and established from my neighbour that it had been a wagon (local builders) ... so got on the phone to them. I was very very very polite!  I explained to the Manager that one of his employees had caused substantial damage to my husband's car .. and that I had witnesses (and part of the wagons lights from the wagon, that I had picked up from the road!). He was like ... mmmmmmmm? So, I quite politely told him that he had precisly one hour in which to decide what he was going to do and telephone me back .. that the clock was ticking and in one hours time I would be phoning the police.   Needless to say, they are now fixing the car at no cost to us, so we don't have to claim on the insurance!   Result!  

And tomorrow, I have the day off work!   Plan on a nice lie in (last one for me for a while with 6am sniffs and then stabs to do!  ).

Catch you all soon ... off to update our list

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
CarolB donor IVF 
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1 scan 27/1, 9/2
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1, BS 4/2
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, Stims 30/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1, Scan 23/1, 24/1, EC 29/1
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, scan 26/1, EC 28/1, ET 30/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
Kitty1 ICSI DR 6-7/2
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1
LB IUI Feb Scan 2/2
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 26/1, 28/1, 1/2, EC 3/2
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, Stims 30/1, Scan 5/2
Owennicki(Nicki) ICSI DR 16/2, BS 3/3
Paula ICSI provisional DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
DawnJ ICSI test 30/1
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test ??
Leni IUI test ??
Nic (Dolly) test ??










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
Chick66 IUI Review appt 30/1, Ovarian drilling next maybe?
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi snowbabes!

JoP - So thrilled for you on your 10 embies. Many congratulations. Hope ET goes well tomorrow, and that the rest give you lots of frosties too.

Welldone Jake too on EC - and good luck for ET.

DOlly - Many congrats on 8 cell embies - nice and strong. Wishing you a BFP in 2 weeks!! 

Nic - hope your baseline scan went OK

Dawn - Keep positive. Hope all goes really, really, really well tomorrow. 

Dee - ONLY 2 MORE SLEEPS TO GO!!

Paula - hope you are OK today

NikNack - hope you are having a trouble free evening after yesterday!!

Holly - welcome to the CREW

I went out today in a fruitless search for orange knickers in case ET goes ahead! Couldn't find any. Loon that I am. (Those of you who cycled last Summer will remember that quite a few of the positives were wearing those reiki knicknacks!!). SO silly really. Sooo. should I go for comfy, or the rather natty thong with pair of black fluffy pom poms which I spotted in M&S   

Haven't mentioned everyone by name - but hope to catch up tomorrow.

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Jo P - Great news about your embies, Good luck for ET and for the coming 2ww, hope at the end od it you see that lovely BFP !!! x x 

Jake - Brill news for you too   Good luck to you too for ET and the 2ww !!! x x

Dee - Glad you got DH car sorted in the end, that makes me so mad when people do that and drive off  , at least you have it sorted, well done mate , only 2 more sleeps then its here, Good luck hun x x 

Paula - Great news on your FSH, I so hope this is the one,fingers crossd for you 


Dawn - Good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you x x

Nic - Hope your scan went well and you can soon start jabbing 

Fee - I remember the orange knicker thing last year, I was in there, in the thick of it , I have half a dozen pairs upstairs waiting for the right time , I got mine in Le Senza, mind you that was a while back, I would go for the pom pom ones, give everyone a nice smile on their faces for the day  

Carol - Hope the jab went better tonight, do you want the title of Rhino butt now  , I will give it to you free of charge 

Hope everyone else is doing well  

I am getting back to normal now, felt really rough earlier, I am sure it was the GA, anyway looked at my boob tonight, and it is quite bruised and the cuts (2) are quite big, but hopefully they will fade , and the corset is keeping everything in the right place, painkillers are doing the job, so all in all I am a happier girlie, just bloody pleased that part is over with.

take care everyone 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Ladies, 

Jo p Great news good luck on friday! 

Dawn Good luck 2morrow will be waiting for your news!!

Carol glad you liked the reflexology i have had six sessions and i think its great!!!
now dh is going too!!  

Holly good luck for your scan on wednesday!!! 

Nic Glad your baseline went ok for you 

Dolly Sounds really good all the best on your 2ww!! 

Jake Thanks for the positive vibes you have been sending me, so glad you got 10 follies it has got to be the blondie CD things will be great tomorrow i am sure of it !!!! 

Dee Thank you i have been drinking lots as ohss is what happened on the last cycle we had 19 that had to be frozen and when came to fet 18 didnt make it so thats why we dont want to do fet really want ft!!! 
good luck to you on the down ******!! 

Good luck everyone thinking of you all!!!!!

love lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

I am here fellow~blowers!

On cd73 today! eek! had 7 days of tablets they gave me and still no joy! maybe i shutdown forever! 

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Girls
Well yesterday we were pleased with 10 eggs (7 suitable for icsi); today we have 3 showing fertilization and am feeling deflated as thought higher fertilization rate with icsi. Hey ho. No blasts for us so going for 2 day ET i.e. tomorrow.

Need to feel positive, but my rainbow shine feels a little off today as this cycle is not making much sense so far. Sorry girls.

Thinking of you all 
Love Jakex


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Jake,

Try and stay positive mate as we keep saying to each other it only takes 1.

                   

Good luck for tomorrow, hopefully we will see you there to say hello.

Thinking of you both

Lisaxxxxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Jake,

Hang in there, you only need 1 good embie. Good luck with ET tomorrow. I'm waiting on the 2ww board for you.

Love
Dolly
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Dee,

Happy Sniffing tomorrow

You'll soon be on the 2ww board 

Love
Nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Jake - Good luck for tomorrow. One little embie is good enough sweetie. Looking forward to seeing you at the Herts meet.

Dee - Go Dee - Nearly there mate!!! Enjoy the old sniffing!

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend.

Laine x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

Happy Weekend to you all!  

Fee - I too remember the orange knickers .. my little stockpile are all ready and waiting for me! Along with the orange t-shirts, the orange cardigan, the orange beads, the orange pjs and the orange socks! So, it's certainly not silly!!!!!!!

Jo - I'm so pleased you are feeling so much happier ... and just think - it will soon be time for you to get out all the orange gear again!

Carol - Naughty John .. hope he is a better doc tonight! 

Zoe -     
This dancing lark has to work for you soon! xx

Chick - Hope your appointment is going well - I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

Jake - Good luck for ET tomorrow ... and the girls are right ... it only takes the one! xx

Paula - Watch this space ... the list is about to be updated!  

Hope everyone else is ok .. and that you all have a fabulous weekend.

As for me .... just called me Mrs Excited .... less than 12 hours to go until I can get back on the rollercoaster and sniff!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Loads of love to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
CarolB donor IVF 
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1 scan 27/1, 9/2
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1, BS 4/2
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, Stims 30/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1, Scan 23/1, 24/1, EC 29/1
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, scan 26/1, EC 28/1, ET 30/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
Kitty1 ICSI DR 6-7/2
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1
LB IUI Feb Scan 2/2
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 26/1, 28/1, 1/2, EC 3/2
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, Stims 30/1, Scan 5/2
Owennicki(Nicki) ICSI DR 16/2, BS 3/3
Paula ICSI DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test ??
Leni IUI test ??
Nic (Dolly) test ??










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
Chick66 IUI Review appt 30/1, Ovarian drilling next maybe?
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Carol - I'm impressed, honestly I am! Well chuffed you enjoyed it!

Jo - glad you are feeling a little better, hope today was good!

Dee - thinking of you for your first sniff tomorrow!!!!! You'll be on your way!

Fee - pom pom's definitely!!!!!!

ZoeB - can't believe you are still waiting!

Paula - I don't think you'll be able to access FF from your moby! Sounds good though! Sorry Pete had a bit of a rough ride yesterday (and you on the bus!).

Jake - good luck for your ET tomorrow, hope all goes well and 3 isn't bad going!

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Waaaahay!
First stab ever done! 
Love and brickdust to ya'll
Hun the folliedollie (bring it on!) xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Sorry i have been AWOL guys. I have read your posts but with Joe being poorly was in and out the bedroom quite a bit.
Will be posting more now. (unless i have just jinxed myself)

Dee Best of luck for tomorrow so pleased and excited for you.

Carol The pavlova story made me laugh. And the bit about the reflexology and uou watching John in pain.

Paula Brilliant news you have dropped the 'provisional'

Jake hang on in there you only need 1 good embie. Good luck for tomorrow

Hope all the EC and ET and DR are going really well, Good luck to everyone

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Chick Great news about the drilling. Really hope it works for you.

Enjoy your Mcbacon roll. 

Love Kim x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Carol

Really sorry this has happened to you. Will be praying you get another donor very soon.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Dee

Go girl go!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy that first sniff especially and see it as your first footstep on the yellow brick road to the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. This is the one!!!!!!!!!!

Will be thinking of you and praying hard that this step forward becomes a beautiful bouncing baby for you in a few months time.

Love Dawn x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Chick

So pleased to see that your consultant has agreed to the o. drilling.
I know you will feel so much better for trying this tx and it is news that you so deserve after the past couple of weeks.

We will support you every step of the way to achieve that dream kid!

Love Dawn xx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Jake,

Sending as many positives for you for tomorow sweetheart. Sit back, put those leggies in the air and let them tuck your embies back inside ready to grow big and strong for their Mummy and Daddy.

Will be thinking of you and ready to get you thru that bloody awful 2ww.

Love Dawn xx

PS... watch out, I might have to start telling my awful joke repartoire to keep you amused. Second thoughts maybe not, we have got to keep those embies safe and not rocked about!!


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*            
Somewhere over the Rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the Rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true!
           *​


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Good morning folks


Dee - well you are defo on the way now hun with that big first sniff - good luck with everything and may your dream come true 

Chick - a Mcbacon sarnie - oooh you are such a tease - i hope you realise that my yoghurt and banana look really cr*p now! great news about the ov drilling - another step towards your dream.

Paula - have you cleaned the bath yet  - lmao at the smelly bus - ooh all sorts of visions then i imagined you on the cartoon bus - the wheels on the bus go round and round - round and round - round and round 
glad your Peter is ok and that he recovered enough to go for a bevy in town.

Kim - will keep my pinkies crossed that you haven't jinxed yourself - pleased to hear the little man is feeling better and hope that you and dh are getting lots of lovely sleeps now - i hope you have a good stress free weekend doing something that you enjoy 

CarolB - i was sorry to read your post - you must be gutted hun - i truly hope that you get some good news regarding a donor in the very near future - i will keep my fingers crossed for you X

Good luck Jake - hope everything goes well for you - hope the 2ww flies over and that you get a BFP result

Hun - good luck with the stabbing - first is the worst or so they say. I am petrified of needles and when dh did the first one i think he ran at it from about six feet and i threw a right wobbler - struth i could have lamped him - he was running round the dining table waving the syringe in the air (don't try this at home folks) and trying to dodge me while laughing his head off - until i took the bunched up towel out of my mouth and started flicking his bear legs with it - Ha revenge is defo sweet 

Fee - you have started me off now - orange is my fav colour - i don't have any orange knickers though - but i am going to buy something orange to wear and see if it works - i luv my amber jewellery and might try that too - it is not everyday stuff but i could wear it for a bit each day and see wot happpens 

Carol - hope you are ok and hope John is ok too  - is he an easy going chap then?


well i am off to have my brekky
take care everyone

LB
X


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

that should be bare and not bear - for poor dh's legs #

although he can be a bit of a beast grrrr


LB


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi girls - have just spent ages catching up with all your news!

Dee - you're well on your way now honey!! bet you enjoyed that first sniff even though it tastes foul!!!

Dawn - glad to see our spiritis are still up - sorry to hear your bad news - you really deserved it to work. 

CarolB - sorry to hear your news - hoping you get another donor soon. 

Chick - great news about the ovarian drilling - you will soon be on your again! bet you are much happier about things now!! 

Hi Kim - hope Joe is feeling better soon and that you've managed to get some rest - you must be knackered!!

Hun - wahey! well done on your first stab - did you do it yourself?

Jake - sorry to hear you were disappointed but 3 embies is good and like the girls say you only need 1 good one! good luck for ET today - look after yourself this weekend. 

Paula - hope your DH is feeling better soon - that sounds bloody painful!!
what moby did you get? I want to get a new one but I can't decide which to get....!

hello to everyone else i haven't mentioned - i am thinking about you all though! xx

had my first stab yesterday even though i nearly forgot to do it!! 
went out for a meal with my brother and his wife and i was late getting back from work so only had half an hour to get ready so was rushing around like a mad thing. Drove off and realised that i hadn't done my injections (down reg and stim!) so had to drive back and do them! what a nightmare!! plus the gonal-f wasn't prepared - oh god it was a right fiasco!!! DH did the down reg injection fine but the stim needle is much bigger and it took him 4 attempts to get it in - i was like just stab me with it!!! bless him! he got there in the end!!  
am getting a bit worried though cos i am out on Thursday night with work so will have to do my own injections - haven't done them at all this cycle and i am going to really have to psyche myself up to do it!! what a wimp eh?!!!

well have a great weekend everybody.

take care
love nicjxxxx


----------



## Jo P (Jun 6, 2003)

Thankyou to everyone that wished us well for yesterday,  our ET went really well, they put 2 top grade embies back both at 4 cell stage.  

The only negative on the day was finding out that only 1 in 4 of the other embryo's gets frozen, we were under the impression that all the one's we didn't use would automatically get frozen to use if this attempt doesn't work, but now they are saying that we might not have any. We have to call on mon to see if any of them are suitable for freezing. 

But like they said they have put the best 2 back and now we have just the got the 2 ww wait and hopefully we won't need the frozen one's anyway.

Good luck to everyone else I hope you'll be joining me very soon on the 2ww.

Jo P


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1 scan 27/1, 9/2
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1, BS 4/2
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, Stims 30/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1, Scan 23/1, 24/1, EC 29/1, ET 31/1
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
Kitty1 ICSI DR 6-7/2
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1
LB IUI Feb Scan 2/2
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 26/1, 28/1, 1/2, EC 3/2
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, Stims 30/1, Scan 5/2
Owennicki(Nicki) ICSI DR 16/2, BS 3/3
Paula ICSI DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test 4/2
Leni IUI test ??
Nic (Dolly) IVF test 12/2
JoP ICSI test 13/2










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
Chick66 IUI Review appt 30/1, Ovarian drilling next maybe?
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

Hope you are all a lot happier than the weather is here today ... a grey rainy day - it hasn't stopped raining at all. Inside is definately the place to be today, so that's where I intend to stay!  

CarolB - I am so sorry that you have lost your donor. Fingers crossed you find another donor really soon.  

Hun - Well done on getting the first stab over and done with. Hope the building work is going according to plan.

NicJ - I can't believe that you nearly forgot to stab!!! Hope you had a nice meal out.

LB - LMAO at yor first stab story!!!

Chick - Pleased you enjoyed the McBacon roll. We had bacon and mushroom buns for brekkie this morning!

JoP - Pleased your ET went well - good luck for your 2ww, I hope you get your BFP at the end of it.

Jake - Hope ET is going well today.

Kim - Great news that Joe is much better. 

As for me, well even the grey weather day can't wipe the smile off my face.   That first sniff at 6am was bliss .... we are on our way again and oh does it feel good!!!!!  

Well will be back to catch up again later.

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Yea !......Dee's started sniffing !!   

Go Dee....Go Dee....Go Dee....   

Loads of love...Amanda xxx *


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

HAPPY SNIFFING DEE,xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Ahhh Dee - you're excitement just leaps off the page hun! So pleased you're on your way!

CarolB - so very sorry your txt has been cancelled. I really hope you get a new donor really soon. It is still only January - and it is Still our year!

Jo P - Many congratulations and good luck on the 2ww!

Dawn - Hope you are having a really lovely weekend doing the things you love best with the person you love best. Tried to phone you last night but your phone was engaged. Did you try to phone back? Someone rang but rang off?

Hope everyone else is OK and having a good weekend. I've just spent an hour in the gym, which sounds virtuous, but in fact it is cos I had a Quarter pounder for lunch!! Drank 3 glasses of red wine last night - really stupid. Cos I'm not doing drugs (except Clomid) I forget I've got to be in top nick for that embie in 8 0 10 days time. 

Lots of love to everyone

Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Girls!
Thank yo so much for all your thoughts and vitual hugs. I seem to be very up and down this time around. BUT, whatever you guys did worked - I eventually had 4 and not 3 embies - obviously egg and sperm decided that they were going to dance together after all and form a good embie   So after all my worrying and negative thoughts I had 2 transferred and 2 frozen. Now I'm on the dreaded 2ww ^shocked^ with JoP and Nic(Dolly) and the others 
Dee - great news about starting sniffing - I've never read anyone who was excited as you about a 6am (!!) sniff 
NicJ - how laid back are you. Must be a good sign 
CarolB - sorry about your cancelled Tx, but there is a special donor out there for you. Miracles do happen - just look at some of the stories on FF 
Dawn - I had my legs way in the air to the sounds of classical music and dimmed light. All I needed was a glass of vino  Hope you're doing ok and feeling loved-up
Laine - thanks for your wishes; hope you're doing well. See you at the Herts meeting 
Lisa - been thinking of you loads today. Profasi tonight and EC monday is fab news. 2 more sleeps. Remember Tescos in 9months time   

Once again girls, many thanks for your support. I'm a "glass 1/2 empty-kinda-girl" at the moment, which is daft I know, but am working on it.
Love Jakex


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew,

Dee - You are really off and running now - How did the first sniff feel - heaven 

Well I've joined the 2ww board, but if you don't mind, I'II be popping back in every couple of days to see how you are all getting on.

GOOD LUCK if you have EC or ET or IUI this week, sending lots of    

And HAPPY SNIFFING & STABBING to those who are.

Look forward to seeing you all on the 2ww board.

Now be good while I'm away 
Love
Nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

HI Ladies,

Nicj glad your 1st stims jab went well in the end 

Dee go girl i know what you mean your on your way
again good luck!!!

JoP good luck take things easy!! hope to be in the 
2ww soon!!!!!!

chick thanks for the im will be trying it soon!!

fee we have to spoil ourselves sometimes dont be to
hard on yourself!!!!

jake i can see tescos too take things easy hope to join
you in the 2ww soon i will be popping in to keep 
sending you positive vibes!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well went for scan this morning follies have grown so its EC monday  blood levels were a little high so we have to see on monday if they have dropped then wait  

take care
love
lisa
xxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jake - congrats on making the 2ww with 2 on board and 2 in the deep freeze!  

NicJ - glad the first stab went well!

Jo_P - congrats on you too making the 2ww! Hope you get some good news on Monday regarding your remaining embies!

Dee - you sound on top of the world!!!!! Good luck.

Fee - the gym sounds good, I MIGHT be going swimming tomorrow!!!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all
I've not been on this thread for a while, so its taken me ages to read through everything.
Big hugs and best wishes to everyone who has EC/ET this week. 
I've got my BS and blood test tom at 8:30 it takes us about an hour and a half to get to the clinic, so early morning call for us!! I will be glad to get this over and done with, I can feel the DR drugs are working but its nice to have it confirmed. If everything is OK start oestrogen on Wed. I will be glad when I can stop stabbing (16 to go), as my poor legs are covered in bruises.
Anyway, good luck to you all
Take care
Kate


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi everyone, hope all is going well for you. 

Fingers crossed for all those in the 2ww, and for those currently growing follies. I also see we have some excitement at starting sniffing. *cheers* Welcome to the train! The buffet car is this way....

Looks like I'll be triggering tonight with ER on Tuesday (3rd). I have 8 good sized follies ready to go (one may be a bit too big tho') and a 10.5mm triple stripe lining... I shall be very upset if we only get 3 eggs this time.... 

I am more than ready to get this show on the road. We do a 2 day transfer here so I'll have 2 of my babies back on Thursday (5th).... and some in the freezer I hope (never had any left to freeze before).

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend...


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1 scan 27/1, 9/2
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1, BS 4/2
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, Stims 30/1, EC 9/2
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1, EC 31/1, ET 3/2 or 5/2
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
Kitty1 ICSI DR 6-7/2
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1 EC 3/2, ET 5/2
LB IUI Feb Scan 2/2
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 26/1, 28/1, 1/2, EC 2/2
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, Stims 30/1, Scan 5/2
Owennicki(Nicki) ICSI DR 16/2, BS 3/3
Paula ICSI DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test 4/2
Leni IUI test ??
Nic (Dolly) IVF test 12/2
JoP ICSI test 13/2
Jake ICSI test 13/2










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
Chick66 IUI Review appt 30/1, Ovarian drilling next maybe?
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

Well, it is certainly a quiet weekend around here - hope you are all busily having a good weekend!  

And from quiet to busy .. so much going on next week ...

Lise - Loads of luck to you for EC tomorrow. I hope your bloods come back ok.

Lady P - Good luck for today's trigger shot .. I hope EC on Tuesday goes according to plan.

Tinkerbell - Good luck for your Ec this week too.

Kate12 - Good luck for your base scan tomorrow ... bring on those stimms!

Nicj - Good luck for your follie scan on Thursday .. fingers crossed for a nice crop.

And the other big event of this week .......
Paula - This is your week to go mate! Roll on Friday and that lovely sniffing! xx  

Jake - Excellent news from you ... hope your 2 embies are snuggling in. Have as stress free 2ww as possible.

Fee - I keep thinking about Laura and here smiles on Friday after school .. bet she can't wait to get back there and see her boyfriend! 

As for me ... well it's yet another chill out day for me. DH has gone to play golf - so I got up late (well after I had been up early!), had a bath and put clean pjs on in order to spend the day all slobbed out. Have read half of my newspapers so still have that to do. Off to potter in the kitchen soon and make something yummy for Dh coming home.

I still have the big grin on my face ... and getting up early to sniff was an absolute pleasure this morning. Wonder if the feeling will change when the old hot flushes and headaches kick on? Probably not - I think I must be finally cracking up .. but I am just so so happy that we are back on the rollercoaster to our dreams! And, after all this is the easy bit. 

Will probably be back later ... but if not have a great Sunday everyone ... will catch you all tomorrow.

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

I had my ec yesterday. They managed to get 15 mature eggs, 11 of which have fertilised today. Still feeling very groggy and tired from the op. I had an adverse reaction to the anaesthetic so had to stay in the hospital until 5pm when my blood pressure had stabilised. Et Tue or Thurs (we are trying to go to blastocyst - hence the two possible dates).

Julie - good luck with the trigger tonight. I was told I had 8 good sized follies but when I got to ec they retrieved 15 mature eggs so hope the same for you 

Kate - good luck for your baseline scan and blood test tomorrow. It takes us 2 hrs to get to our clinic so we know all about early morning starts!! Knackering isn't it.

Lisa - good luck for ec on Monday 

Jake and Dolly - put your feet up and rest 

Dee - thanks for the excellent list keeping.

All the best to everyone.

Jenny


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

It's me again ......

Jenny - Excellent news on your EC ... 11 embies is brilliant going. Fingers crossed for you that taking them on to blasts goes well and ET is on Thursday.
(I've updated the list! )

Carol - What you like?  You shouldn't be apologising for not being around loads .. you have had so so much to deal with this year and have done so brilliantly. 
Great news about your Nana ... it's excellent that she is finally on the mend.
As for you being tired, well it's no wonder mate! And it sounds like the down regs are definately giving you a hammering this time too. You'll have to try and get some rest in before the 10th ... I have visions of you sleeping all the way to Bruges and back! 
And finally .... yeah ... this is the year! 

Well, dinner is all prepared ... just need to put it all on to cook when the Golfer reappears.

Happy Sundays!
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Just wanted to wish you luck with the stabbing, sniffing, EC's ET's and IUI's this week.

Won't be around til Thursday as we are off to Rome for a short break. 

Laine x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Girls
Just a quick pop in to say congratulations to Jenny on 11 fertilised eggs - that is soooooo good. Looking forward to seeing you on the 2ww 
NicJ - hope the stabbing is going well
Lisa - not long now. 1 more sleep and then EC first thing tomorrow. Big hug.
Dee- keep grinning auntie Dee, never mind the hot flushes!!
Fee - glad you and family are happy with school. Sounds really positive.
Carol - if you need to rest, listen to your body and rest, don't go feeling guilty.
Hun - how goes the building work? Let us know how you are, if you can!
Good luck to all other ladies on this special thread 
love Jakex


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jenny - have posted to you on the other thread, fingers crossed!

Carol - Bruges will do you good, a break away you do so much for everyone else you need some you time. 

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi me fertile buddies! What a druggy lot we are getting.Hope all follies are blooming and eggies are hatching.

Carol - Brugges is a wonderful place for a weekend. All that chocolate (you can tell where my priorities lie). Hope you find the effect of the sniffing wears off a bit so that you are not feeling so tired on your mini break.

CJ - not sure if you are posting - but heaps of luck with FET this week.

Dee - MissSniff!  You sound so positive it gives me a boost!

Holly - Good luck for your scan this week. Stabbing soon!

Hun - Think lots of growing and follie building thoughts this week. Hope all is going well. 

Jennifer -  Well done on all your embies! Good luck with getting them to blast.

Kate - Good luck with scan tomorrow.

Kitty - I think you start this week too?

LadyP - Good luck with EC (ER) on Tuesday. 8 Follies sound good - so lets hope for heir and spare!! 

LB - can tomorrow!! Good luck (BSline or ov?)

Lise - Heaps of luck for EC today

Paula - IT'S THIS WEEK PAULA!!!! 

Tallulah - Keep positive as you start sniffing this week.

I am sitting here with gorgeous smells of roast chicken dinner wafting up the stairs - which DH is cooking today! I had to come and cool down cos I bought my nephew books for his birthday during the week, and today - having turned the house upside down, I can't find them.  ^furious^ I'm so annoyed. I stomped out of the house this morning after upturning a whole plant down the stairs! I blame the clomid!! (finished last night thank goodness). So I'm being given the kid glove treatment today! Oh dear. Humble pie for tea.

This time next week we'll may know if our embie has made it. My whole future direction hangs on an 8 - 15 second defrost of one embryo. No pressure then girls! I just feel it like a something hanging over me all the time now. Will it/won't it. 

It's going to be quite a week.

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

LB - can tomorrow?? Sorry - meant SCAN!!!


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Sorry i've not been around for a while, but thought I would pop in to say good luck to everyone having thier ec and et this week.

Good news for me I have around 10 good sized follies and am having EC on tuesday!!!! 

Hello and good luck to all sniffers and stabbers.

Hx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi munchkins

This weekend has just whizzed by. Our house is a nightmare - we have a giant hole about 4 ft deep in the kitchen for new foundations to go into - after the building inspectors been tommorow (I hope) and a pile of rubble in the front garden. Today the cooker was de-installed for goodness knows how long, so me DH and the follies are going to have to live on microwaved dinners, toast and pot noodles for the next 3 months I think. Being a yokel, I have just bought my first microwave, so have no idea what to do with it - any ideas on how to cook tasty meals greatfully recieved.

The stabbing is going fine. I am aiming to produce a small piece of dotty/bruised artwork on my stomach in the shape of the constellation of orion in 10 days time (can ya tell what it is yet), and will give a prize to the first fertility nurse/ameteur astronomer to recognise it. Scan on Weds.

Hope youre all ok. 
My fellow BHallers, - Jake, glad all went well last week with the EC/ET and hope your embies are nestling up well. Lisa, good luck for tommorow petal - I'll be thinking of you all day! Nic - hope the stabbing is going well for you too.

Harriet good luck for Tuesday.

Fee - hoping the hormones stay under control for you - and that this time next week you will be content with the knowledge all has gone as well as possible. 

Whatever happens with all of us, there is absolutely NO point in worrying about things that we have no control over.... and we are all giving it our best and thats all we can do. Its not easy, but telling myself that frequently does really help me to be calm, and stop worrying about things.

Carol and Dee - hope the sniffing is doing its job, and your not feeling too poorly on it. Keep going girls! Enjoy the choccies Carol (well theres got to be something to make up for being in a city famous for its beer!!!), and Laine enjoy Rome! You jet setters! 

Good luck to all the girls starting sniffing this week - Paula you're nearly there! And to all those have scans, EC and ET that I haven't mentioned by name!

Heres to a positively fertile week   
Lots of love Hun xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Dee - You are off girl !!! I wish you all the luck in the world, I hope this turns out to be the one for you, Some where over the rainbow ...............................   

Carol - Bruges, lovely, enjoy hun, just take sometime for yourself, you have had so much going on for the last few months x x x


Harriet - Excellent news on your follies, hope EC goes well for you, Good Luck

Jennifer - Great news on getting your embies to blast, Good luck coming your way x x

Fee - Hope you enjoyed your roastie , sure you did

I want to wish everyone else Good luck with scans, sniffing and stabbing, EC, ET this week, hope evrything goes well for you all   

As for me, had my op on my boob done, bloody sore and bruised, but I don't care as the results have come back as being fine   , so blood test for my thyroid tomorrow, so not sure what way I want that to go really, sounds silly, but in a way I want it to be high so thay can treat it, so that when we do strat tx again we know it will be fine, but then again i want it to be normal so we can start tx NOW !!! but then I will be worried that it will go high whilst we are having tx and then effect the outcome, oh no pleasing some of us is there   

Take care everyone, I will be back to posting more very soon, I promise 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad its good news Jo, and hope you are feeling much much much better soon ! I am looking forward to more posts on this thread from you!

And congrats on the impending god-motherhood! 

Hun xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

A new home for a new week! 
Love
Dee
xxx
  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=6281


----------

